#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  digico vraagje

## theo

Effe een vraagje.
Ik heb zelf een digico sd11 met drack.
nou komt er komend weekend een gastmixer met een sd9, kan ik deze sd9 zo aan mijn drack knopen?
en werkt dat dan ook?
bvd theo

----------


## MarkRombouts

Als je compatible firmware op tafel en rack hebt wel.
Of wil je zowel de SD9 als de SD11 gelijktijdig aansluiten ?

----------


## frederic

Beiden moeten de laatste software hebben. Dan lukt het wel via AES50

----------


## theo

nee de sd9 word ipv de sd11 aangesloten.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Dan lukt het wel via AES50



AES50..? Misschien beter niet reageren als je niet weet waar je het over hebt...


D-Rack werkt zowel met de SD9 als met de SD11. Als je het rack op beide tafels tegelijk wilt gebruiken heb je een Little Red Box nodig.
Vermoedelijk ondersteund de nieuwe software wel een D-Rack met een eerdere softwareversie, andersom niet, maar daar wil je in een live situatie geen gezeur mee hebben, dus even van te voren vragen welke softwareversie de techneut met SD9 draait. De huidige softwareversie is v685 voor alle tafels.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## qvt

D-Rack is de standaard voor beide tafels, dus moet passen als de software matched. Over Cat5e (digico eigen protocol) frederic  :Wink:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Via ethernet (digico eigen protocol) frederic



Altijd begrepen dat het nou net niets met ethernet te maken heeft. Wel CAT5 bekabeling met RJ connectoren. Volgens wat ik begreep een ligt aangepaste AES10 / Madi verbinding. (Remote control included)

----------


## theo

juistem mijn digico staat op software v634 ,dus als ik t goed begrijp en die sd9 ook op v634 staat ken ik gewoon omprikken?
Mocht de sd9 al op 685 staan doe ik effe een update met  mijn sd11?
Nog iets heb ik nu goed begrepen dat ik met de little redbox kan monitoren sd11 en foh sd9?
Maar dat de sd11 dan afhankelijk is van de gain van de sd9 want dat lijkt me effe niks.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Altijd begrepen dat het nou net niets met  ethernet te maken heeft. Wel CAT5 bekabeling met RJ connectoren. Volgens  wat ik begreep een ligt aangepaste AES10 / Madi verbinding. (Remote  control included)



Klopt, het is beslist *geen* ethernetprotocol! Ik heb inderdaad ook begrepen dat het om een aangepaste MADI verbinding gaat.
Daarnaast is nog op te merken dat de gebruikte bekabeling uiterst kritisch is! Digico specificeert 2 typen kabels die gebruikt mogen worden, VanDamme tourcat en nog een type kabel van Neutrik. Deze kabels moeten uit één stuk bestaan (géén patchkabels ertussen), mogen maximaal 100 meter zijn (ook wanneer er een Little Red Box tussen geplaatst wordt), moeten voorzien zijn van Neutrik ethercon (zorgt voor afscherming van de RJ45) en de ferrietkernen voor ontstoring zijn héél belangrijk (het type verschilt per gebruikte kabel), indien de ferrietkern beschadigd of afwezig is dan is de kans op storing bij een lange kabel 100%.





> juistem mijn digico staat op software v634 ,dus als ik t goed begrijp en die sd9 ook op v634 staat ken ik gewoon omprikken?
> Mocht de sd9 al op 685 staan doe ik effe een update met  mijn sd11?
> Nog iets heb ik nu goed begrepen dat ik met de little redbox kan monitoren sd11 en foh sd9?
> Maar dat de sd11 dan afhankelijk is van de gain van de sd9 want dat lijkt me effe niks.



Inderdaad even updaten, dan krijg je ook direct toegang tot 8 extra kanalen op je SD11 en nog een heleboel leuke nieuwe features. Doe dit niet vlak voor de show, mocht er wat fout gaan dan zit je in de problemen. Beter zo snel mogelijk even updaten.

Met de Little Red Box kun je inderdaad de SD9 FOH / SD11 als monitor gebruiken. Op de SD11 worden de gains dan uitgeschakeld, om je inputsignaal te regelen gebruik je nu de (blauwe) trimknoppen, druk even op het schakelaartje 'track' (zit naast de trim) en de gain die de FOH man maakt wordt automatisch op de SD11 gecompenseerd.
Bijvoorbeeld: FOH draait +10dB gain erbij, op de SD11 wordt automatisch -10dB trim toegepast zodat je signaalniveau netto gelijk blijft op de SD11. Dit werkt prima!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## theo

nou morgen komt de sd9 ik kijk eerst effe wat voor software erop zit.
In ieder geval eerst bedankt meld me uiteraard morgen weer met de bevindingen.
Gr theo

----------


## qvt

Daar waar ik ethernet zei bedoelde ik eigenlijk RJ45, my bad :-) Zal het gelijk ff aanpassen

----------


## jeroenw

> Daar waar ik ethernet zei bedoelde ik eigenlijk RJ45, my bad :-) Zal het gelijk ff aanpassen



Lol, dat is dan eigenlijk oom weer hetzelfde  :Smile:  Ethernet is een protocol, RJ45 is een hardware niveau. Maar dat is muggenziften  :Smile:

----------


## qvt

> Lol, dat is dan eigenlijk oom weer hetzelfde  Ethernet is een protocol, RJ45 is een hardware niveau. Maar dat is muggenziften



Heb mn eerste post aangepast naar Cat5e, voor de duidelijkheid natuurlijk  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Big Bang

FF inhaken, ook soundcraft heeft een eigen protocol met madi over CAT5. Heeft iemand ooit geprobeerd of beide systemen enigszins uitwisselbaar zijn? Zijn bijvoorbeeld de red en blue box van digico ook met soundcraft te gebruiken?

Als iemand het uit wil proberen, ik heb een stagebox en mengtafel van soundcraft met madi over cat5 beschikbaar...

----------


## theo

Update, de sd9 had de nieuwste software, heb mijn sd11 en rack een update gegeven.
Nu werkt mijn d-rack ook met de sd9 .
Bedankt voor de reacties.
gr theo

----------


## laserguy

> Lol, dat is dan eigenlijk oom weer hetzelfde  Ethernet is een protocol, RJ45 is een hardware niveau. Maar dat is muggenziften



How sorry, maar dit is zooo fout dat ik dit toch recht moet zetten voor dit in andere draadjes ook onduidelijkheid veroorzaakt:
Ethernet is een netwerkstandaard, GEEN protocol! TCP/UDP/FTP/... zijn de protocollen die op de ethernetlaag draaien maar ethernet zelf is dus GEEN protocol!
RJ45 is de benaming van de stekker! Kan zowel voorkomen bij ethernet als bij ISDN als bij een wired remote control van Martin ;-)

----------


## DJ Antoon

> How sorry, maar dit is zooo fout dat ik dit toch recht moet zetten voor dit in andere draadjes ook onduidelijkheid veroorzaakt. ;-)



Dank. Ik denk dat als iemand beweert dat dmx en aes/ebu hetzelfde is er wel commentaar komt. terwijl hierbij de connector toch ook vaak dezelfde is, als ook de gebruikte signaalnivo's. (RS485)

----------


## AMX_Pete

Termen, benamingen... wat het in de volksmond heet enzo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
De benaming RJ-45 die we allemaal vlot gebruiken, is niet eens correct.
De "echte" RJ-45 heeft een uitstulping, een nokje aan één kant en is alleen bedoeld voor telefonie.

----------


## Hitvision

[Offtopicomde]Dat noem je dan weer RJ-12[/Offtopicmode]

----------


## Carl

Maar Pete heeft wel gelijk, de plug die we voor Ethernet etc. gebruiken mag geen RJ heten, het is nl. GEEN Registered Jack. Hij heet 8P8C. Maar is wel een hoop gezeur en de hele wereld noemt het RJ45. 
De echte RJxx pluggen worden naar mijn idee nauwelijks gebruikt, ik kom ze nooit tegen.
De telefonie connectoren zijn RJ11, RJ14 en RJ25. Dit zijn de 6-polige, met 2 of 4 of 6 kontakten. 
Helaas heb ik nooit uit kunnen vinden hoe en waarom we die dingen die we wel gebruiken nou anders zijn gaan noemen,ik ken de 6P6C al sinds jaar en dag als de RJ12, maar die heet officieel RJ25. Heel vreemd allemaal.
Er zal misschien wel logica in zitten, maar ik heb hem niet kunnen ontdekken. RJ12 bestaat volgens mij niet echt, hoewel diverse bronnen deze toch weer aanduiden als de 6P6C.
??? Confused? You won't be after this episode of 'Soap'!

aanvulling: een beetje lezen verklaart wel wat; de definitie van een RJ plug bevat niet alleen de fysieke vorm van de connector, maar daar hoort de manier van bedraden en gebruiken ook bij.
Voorbeeldje: de 8P8C die gebruikt wordt voor ISDN BRI heet dan RJ49C, dezelfde plug, maar gebruikt voor 4 analoge netlijnen heet RJ61X. Als je hen zodanig aansluit dat een alarm installatie de netlijn kan afpakken, noem je het RJ31X.
Blijft een heel ingewikkeld gedoe.

En dan te bedenken dat dit begon met een Digico vraagje........

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuker kunnen we het niet maken, wel makkelijker. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Iedereen kent de connectoren als RJ45 dus ik hou dat lekker zo vol. :Cool: 
Anders sta je iedere keer dit verhaal uit te leggen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Idd praat gewoon over RJ45 en netwerkkabel dan snapt iedereen het. Volgensmij houden de fabrikanten zich wel aan draadvolgorde dus mag dat allemaal geen probleem zijn en is het gewoon weer een netwerkkabel  :Big Grin:

----------


## NesCio01

> Idd praat gewoon over RJ45 en netwerkkabel dan snapt iedereen het. Volgensmij houden de fabrikanten zich wel aan draadvolgorde dus mag dat allemaal geen probleem zijn en is het gewoon weer een netwerkkabel




Ik bedoel maar.......... (Plaatje is overigens voor de nieuwe modellen
van deze fabrikant achterhaald. Die draaien wel met een gewone twisted Cat 5.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Carl

Ja, klopt, ik gebruik ook altijd de term RJ45, net als de hele wereld. En de connector van de telefoon noemt iedereen gewoon RJ11. 
Soms is "useless knowledge" ook gewoon leuk en als je dat niet vind, lees je het gewoon niet, lekker makkelijk toch?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ander digico vraagje.

Als ik een SD11 zou kopen. Kan deze dan later worden geupgrade naar een SD11i ??

----------


## vasco

Schijnt mogelijk te zijn door een key-/unlockcode aan te vragen bij DiGiCo om zo op een SD11 de extra SD11i functies actief te maken vanaf firmware V532. Anders een mailtje naar DiGiCo doen met je vraag dan weet je het zeker.

Bron:  http://www.proaudiospace.com/group/d...AGroup%3A39578




> Regarding the SD11 when you down load the v532 software it is a SD11,  but also has the codes to make it a SD11i.  Gloabally the SD11 can be  purchased as a SD11 or a SD11i.  The SD11i has added features, whereas  the SD11 is a bit slimmed down so the unit could be offered at a bit  lower cost in parts of the world.  In the US we only sell it as a SD11i  because so far everyone wants the additional items.
> 
> When you do the updates there is instructions to get a code that you  email the UK and they will give you a key coed back to turn on the  additional features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Larson
> 
> ...

----------


## frederic

Wat is het verschil tussen een SD11 en SD11i ?

----------


## jadjong

Extra galm.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Kun je best heel makkelijk zelf vinden hoor. Kijk eens op de website van Digico........

----------


## rdreiers

Zit toch wel een behoorlijk verschil in, dacht dat flexi input inhield stero input op 1 schuif, je gaat dus naar 32 stereo's, daarbij 2 extra mutiband comp., 2 extra dynamic eq's en twee ex fx'n.

Dacht trouwens dat die update niet meer gratis is, maar daar kan Jaap je me meer over vertellen.

Richard

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Dacht trouwens dat die update niet meer gratis is, maar daar kan Jaap je me meer over vertellen.



Behalve de software is er ook een hardware update.

https://soundforums.net/content/4087...Core-2-Upgrade

Niet flauw wat je er dan bij krijgt.
In de USA 850 dollar, dat valt erg mee.

----------


## MarkRombouts

dat gaat over de nieuwe core 2 upgrades.

logisch dat deze niet gratis zijn ja.
Evenals een eventuele upgrade van SD11 naar SD11i

----------

